# Todd's wild experiments



## Toddntucson7 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes 10 for gold, Gold filled $10 over current silver spot, no gem value, Standard acid scratch test. If I had any questions I have a ring cutter,no melts only jewelry, no shortage of customers that don't want to go to pawn shop. No bridges accepted in other cities made of concrete. Credit karma.com is one of the leading companies that will send you customers for peer to peer lending. It gives customers with bad credit scores a option for loans at the end of free credit check. One of the options are a peer to peer loan. You pay a membership with credit karma to access reports in your area of people looking for loans and make offers.


----------



## Toddntucson7 (Apr 29, 2016)

I forgot AP doesn't dissolve gold just leaves it behind. I guess I could precipitate the silver out, I have to do something it's looking at me saying mess me up! It taste like there is a lot of gold anyways.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 29, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> I forgot AP doesn't dissolve gold just leaves it behind. I guess I could precipitate the silver out, I have to do something it's looking at me saying mess me up! It taste like there is a lot of gold anyways.



You sir need to study, and stop joking around.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> I forgot AP doesn't dissolve gold just leaves it behind. I guess I could precipitate the silver out, I have to do something it's looking at me saying mess me up! It taste like there is a lot of gold anyways.


Not funny, we don't joke around about tasting solutions!

Use stannous!

You are blindly running around doing all different kinds of stuff and never listens on advice or try to slow down and read. If you don't slow down you will have an accident and in best case only make a large mess. In worst case you'll end up hurting yourself and others around.

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 29, 2016)

Despite everything and the already stated. You paid $10 a gram?? Curious how was your determining abilities based off if it was cheap plate? I have a bridge I want to sell you. It's in another state.

If you keep going like you are I see just like Goran has said. But, if that doesn't grab you think of this. Imagine being federally cited for using chemicals wrongly or wrongly stored on your property, or ie your "claim". Suppose your stuff holds a lot of value. Then look at you never even getting to step foot on that site again. Because you wouldn't listen to some very well served advice by people that have been doing this for years.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 29, 2016)

How old are you, 12?


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 2, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Toddntucson7 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot AP doesn't dissolve gold just leaves it behind. I guess I could precipitate the silver out, I have to do something it's looking at me saying mess me up! It taste like there is a lot of gold anyways.
> ...



Who would taste a solution, come on.


----------



## galenrog (May 3, 2016)

This forum is international in scope. Many members use translation programs. Jokes like that often do not translate well. Is it possible that your joke about tasting gold in solution could be mistaken by a complete novice as a procedural step? Well, English is my wife's third language and many jokes still do not translate after 30+ years in the states. She is a medical professional and is very literal when following procedures. She does not joke about procedures. Ever.

When we talk about procedures here, especially those related to safety, most are very serious. The wrong mistake can easily cost one a lung, or a life.

If you want to learn recovery and refining of precious metals, I would suggest you show an attitude that demonstrates you understand that not following procedures properly could cause you serious problems.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 3, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Toddntucson7 said:
> ...



We aren't talking minecraft or any other online game and even we have lots of humour, you will not see us joking about safety issues a way that could be misunderstood. It is a question of attitude. Recklessness even in wording is not well-liked. And this with good reason, we have members with widely spread education and language skills, so we have to be simple and clear to avoid that anyone misunderstands anything especially regarding safety.

A simple and clear instruction would be: Don't talk in a reckless way trying to sound cool or fun. It isn't. Not here. Nobody will laugh, nobody will like it. Accept that.

Use correct terms, show respect for people and processes and you will have a good time here.


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 3, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Toddntucson7 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot AP doesn't dissolve gold just leaves it behind. I guess I could precipitate the silver out, I have to do something it's looking at me saying mess me up! It taste like there is a lot of gold anyways.
> ...




I hope gold fever isn't real too or people see real dollar signs and certainly would hate to see a baby bor with a silver spoon in their mouth. I don't have chemicals laying around in volume the most I use is to clean. Or a test kit. I don't do PM from scrap, that would be the worst thing in the world to me. I don't have the patience to sit and strip plugs and pins. I rather be outside. The claim ore will go to a refiner who has to deal with that. Some is going to a contract buyer I found today making tons more than refining, even with byproduct credits, that distributes minerals and ore like this. Some Gem shows, and rock events I think I'm pretty safe for now but thank you.


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 3, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Despite everything and the already stated. You paid $10 a gram?? Curious how was your determining abilities based off if it was cheap plate? I have a bridge I want to sell you. It's in another state.
> 
> If you keep going like you are I see just like Goran has said. But, if that doesn't grab you think of this. Imagine being federally cited for using chemicals wrongly or wrongly stored on your property, or ie your "claim". Suppose your stuff holds a lot of value. Then look at you never even getting to step foot on that site again. Because you wouldn't listen to some very well served advice by people that have been doing this for years.



It's peer to peer lending. It also loopholes any pawn shop laws on holding or reporting to police small purchase or collateral items. People with terrible credit apply online, a report is sent to people like me that signed up that have extra money on side willing to lend. Then we lend with balloon or high interest rate. Sorry your upset I paid so low for PM. There are other ways.


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 3, 2016)

I guess that joke was "in poor taste" I'm sorry. I didn't think people would take serious. I will watch my wording. I apologize.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 3, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> I hope gold fever isn't real too or people see real dollar signs and certainly would hate to see a baby bor with a silver spoon in their mouth. I don't have chemicals laying around in volume the most I use is to clean. Or a test kit. I don't do PM from scrap, that would be the worst thing in the world to me. I don't have the patience to sit and strip plugs and pins. I rather be outside. The claim ore will go to a refiner who has to deal with that. Some is going to a contract buyer I found today making tons more than refining, even with byproduct credits, that distributes minerals and ore like this. Some Gem shows, and rock events I think I'm pretty safe for now but thank you.



Gold fever is very real.

In my limited stint here, i have seen a GREAT many people come...Then find out that it takes alot of hard work...AND study..Then they just leave...

What happens to all their mixed acids?..
Their waste?..
Their 5 cell phone boards, partly processed that didn't have the 5 ounces they thought?..

Its just worrysome to most of us, and for those who have been here since the beginning, more than a nuisance (I'm sure).

And, since everyone has got on you about the tasting... I have to have SOMETHING to say... SO

10 bucks a gram?... For gold filled?!?
Where do you live... I have some to sell!
Gold filled is usually (@ MOST 5.5percent gold...maybe a little more if you're really lucky...but usually less...way less)

I.E.
10 Grams of 1/10 gf 18k will get you .75g(if it was never worn, and you are the perfect refiner, with no spills or any colloidal gold, or oils trapping your Au, etc...)

10g 1/10gf 12k=.5g
10g 1/20gf 12k=.25g
So, you bought a 10 gram bracelet for 100 bucks.. Thats 1/10gf 10k. You will be (optimistically, perfectly)getting 0.42g of gold...
Thats less than $20.

Gold filled has the tendency to lose its gold from normal wear.
Additionally, manufacturers have a 0.5k tolerance to be over or under karated (willing to bet that they go under... ...call me crazy) and on top of that leeway, they also get 0.5k tolerance when the jewelry im question has solder (most all does).

So, some guys on the forum (myself included) take that 1k into account when purchasing.

Not only is a great deal of study needed to keep yourself and others out of harms way, and how to properly refine the scrap you have. To GET that scrap, at a price that you can actually make money on, proper research is also required. Did i mention there's alot of studying in this field/hobby/profession?

This forum is the best school in the world though...but, nobody turns you in for truancy.. It is solely upon your shoulders to familiarize yourself with every aspect.

-topher, the-very-eager-to-sell-his-goldfilled-to-you-
-but only.if you just skimmed this reply-
:mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 3, 2016)

You think I was upset cause you paid under?? Exactly what Topher said. Which is why I said I have a bridge for sale.


----------



## upcyclist (May 3, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Toddntucson7 said:
> ...


One last comment on this--Hoke herself talks about washing precipitates until the washings "no longer taste sour". So yes, some people do taste solutions. It's also why the version of Hoke's book we generally link to contains a foreword on safety items she mentions that you should NOT do, like dump acids down the sink *or taste solutions*.

_Edit: sour, not bitter_


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 3, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Toddntucson7 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope gold fever isn't real too or people see real dollar signs and certainly would hate to see a baby bor with a silver spoon in their mouth. I don't have chemicals laying around in volume the most I use is to clean. Or a test kit. I don't do PM from scrap, that would be the worst thing in the world to me. I don't have the patience to sit and strip plugs and pins. I rather be outside. The claim ore will go to a refiner who has to deal with that. Some is going to a contract buyer I found today making tons more than refining, even with byproduct credits, that distributes minerals and ore like this. Some Gem shows, and rock events I think I'm pretty safe for now but thank you.
> ...



That would be about 15 dollars for gold a ring silver spot, not including all the 18k, tons of 14k, solid .999 gold I picked up, not including now stones, let's get into that one adding in the figure! Yeah I lost a whole lot. I hardly think so. So take a deep breath, no fumes and relax. I made money still do a couple weeks ago I paid $41.35 for nickles a person had sitting off to the side in clear bags. Her grandfather died is the story I don't know I don't care and while looking at some items I asked what are those? She said oh just nickles they are not old, they not worth anything are they? I looked and they were all 1942-1945 with a couple D maybe .80 cents" I said yeah well there worth a nickle a piece to me and you don't have to roll them. She said cool. 820 some odd %30 silver nickles for cost 46 Troy oz that's a lot of scraping flux for what I made in about 15 seconds. Yeah I loose out a lot. Put a add up yourself and use your own method, laughing. Why am I the center of your attention?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 3, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > Toddntucson7 said:
> ...



I would not do that but that is just me.


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 3, 2016)

This is my despite everything ok. Like you say. It boils down to did I make money on the deal or not, yeah, Every deal! I don't have time to write numbers down add everything up to the exact cent. I know what I'm going to get that's for sure, I know what I'm paying, I know who buys stones I didn't pay for. Out in the middle of night you make deals quick, cheap. Get them settled and leave. But again look up and down the thread this conversation would have ended long ago out in real life. You wouldn't talk to a guy like me like that I promise. Even me I wouldn't say nothing to a guy I didn't agree with the system he uses. Say rude things make comment on and on..if it was a rules thing I would say "hey I knkw your new, we had bad things happen with that, I know your joking but you can't, thanks" end. delete the thread. I would say sorry, ok. like a bunch of girls ragging on their old man for not putting the toilet set down, pushing your insults a little further each time. You don't see me doing that so who are the real people that need to get serious and grow up, quit trying to be online tough guys. You don't have to prove nothing to me


----------



## Toddntucson7 (May 3, 2016)

End of thread.. delete it already.


----------



## jimdoc (May 3, 2016)

Todd, don't be surprised when the door hits you in the ass, and you can't log in here anymore.
Because I can see that coming. You can go hang out at the "other" gold forum.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 3, 2016)

Todd has left the building.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (May 3, 2016)

Thank you, Dave.


----------



## Thatsfunny (May 4, 2016)

That's funny you guys all ganged up on new guy, then banned him when he apologized several times, kept post going after he requested several times to stop. Hmm


----------



## patnor1011 (May 4, 2016)

Thatsfunny said:


> That's funny you guys all ganged up on new guy, then banned him when he apologized several times, kept post going after he requested several times to stop. Hmm



Oh well. Perhaps this is one of the reasons? 



Toddntucson7 said:


> That would be about 15 dollars for gold a ring silver spot, not including all the 18k, tons of 14k, solid .999 gold I picked up, not including now stones, let's get into that one adding in the figure! Yeah I lost a whole lot. I hardly think so. So take a deep breath, no fumes and relax. I made money still do a couple weeks ago I paid $41.35 for nickles a person had sitting off to the side in clear bags. Her grandfather died is the story I don't know I don't care and while looking at some items I asked what are those? She said oh just nickles they are not old, they not worth anything* are they?* I looked and they were all 1942-1945 with a couple D maybe .80 cents" I said yeah well there worth a nickle a piece to me and you don't have to roll them. She said cool. 820 some odd %30 silver nickles for cost 46 Troy oz that's a lot of scraping flux for what I made in about 15 seconds. Yeah I loose out a lot. Put a add up yourself and use your own method, laughing. Why am I the center of your attention?



Why dont you spend your time more wisely? You do have opportunity to educate yourself in here and not to waste your and our time posting just for the sake of it.


----------



## Thatsfunny (May 4, 2016)

I thought it was excessive considering the guy was new and ask several times to stop. He also apologized several times. In your rules I read there should be a couple more people banned calling him "12 years old" "Don't let the door hit you in the ass" That is just my opinion.


----------



## Thatsfunny (May 4, 2016)

Did he thread that like that Todd's wild experiments?


----------



## Thatsfunny (May 4, 2016)

I certainly would not start a thread titled as Todds wild experiment? Unless someone changed the thread topic and that's a rule violation that requires user who changed thread topic to alter the original to be banned as well correct?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 4, 2016)

This thread died Todd. Accept it and move on. You altered your own posts so you made it useless for anyone new coming to read it. 
As I have said spend your time here more wisely. Read more and post less.


----------



## Thatsfunny (May 4, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Thatsfunny said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny you guys all ganged up on new guy, then banned him when he apologized several times, kept post going after he requested several times to stop. Hmm
> ...


----------



## Thatsfunny (May 4, 2016)

Well I think we take advantage of free scrap that's a PM. That's the whole reason for PM scrapping and recycle. It started when people like us saw value and others thought it was worthless. If I tried to track down every person that thought something was junk, and let them know it had value. We would all be out of a hobby? No?


----------



## g_axelsson (May 4, 2016)

If it wasn't clear, Thatsfunny is the same person as Toddntucson7. The banlist has been updated and he's also been banned on IP-number basis.

He tried to fool us by writing about himself in third person. Tricking and fooling customers... no, I'm not going to miss him the least.

The name of the thread is what I wrote when I split up this thread from a totally unrelated thread.

Good call Dave, If you hadn't banned him I would.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 4, 2016)

thatsfunny/Todd, you were banned for violating forum rules. 

"Anyone who edits their posts or removes attachments so as to ruin the integrity of the thread or revise the overall tone of the post will be banned pending a Moderators group review."

Now you show up again under a new name making comments as though you're not the same person. You don't seem to understand we don't want you here. So I'm banning this new user name as well. If you return again and continue to try to stir up trouble, we will contact your ISP and file a complaint. Please do not return.

Dave

Edit: It looks like I can't ban him again as Göran has beaten me to it.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 4, 2016)

I know the banhammer has already fallen.

But

In my post, the last one elaborating the money Todd was losing money on the gold filled.

I wasn't trying to be rude, or cruel. I was trying to portray a more facetious tone...but, that is a fault of the internet (and my own), for words can be easily misconstrued and taken in the wrong light very easily.

And, i knew the "thatsfunny" guy was/is todd.
It wasn't even a second thought.
And that act (the rejoining, not apologizing, choice of name, attempt of outwitting by third person) tells me the age is between 12-17.

-topher, the tonedeaf


----------



## solar_plasma (May 5, 2016)

No need to worry, I do not believe anything of what he told. I guess he's only a bored internet troll who invents stories, so he can join a conversation.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 5, 2016)

solar_plasma said:


> No need to worry, I do not believe anything of what he told. I guess he's only a bored internet troll who invents stories, so he can join a conversation.




I wasnt too worried about it... I mean, i was, but nothing i was going to lose sleep over... I *dont* want to *always* come across like a condescending d!#!¡< (like my misses says i *always* do when explaining things, or elaborating on an idea, or talking at all, or even just sitting down reading quietly :shock: -okay, a little exaggerated there, she at least doesn't tell me about the last ones [verbally, facial expressions and other body language say it all though]

Anyways, yeah, I need to take a class where i can be taught not to type like such a tool *all-the-time*

Thanks though Björn, I wholeheartedly do appreciate it (see, even THAT sounds like a prick sentence, When i DO just want to say thanks!).... 

Eh..I give up

-Topher, the twat


----------

